# Help me find a 51p capacitor



## bzdunowski (May 8, 2021)

I need helping find a good match 51p capacitor for my Little Green Scream Machine build. This is the C3 capacitor seen at https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/LGSM.pdf
I used WIMA film capacitors for all others so I would like to use a film capacitor if possible and not a ceramic or other. When I search for 51p on Tayda I get no returns?


----------



## fig (May 8, 2021)

I don't know if you'll find one. Film caps aren't usually in the lower pf range.


----------



## bzdunowski (May 8, 2021)

fig said:


> I don't know if you'll find one. Film caps aren't usually in the lower pf range.


I can’t find any. Can you point me to any on Tayda


----------



## Dali (May 8, 2021)

51p is the "original" value.

I've put 50p on both my build of the Little Scream Machine:



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/green-screamer-little-green-scream-machine-ts-808.3673/


----------



## bzdunowski (May 8, 2021)

Dali said:


> 51p is the "original" value.
> 
> I've put 50p on both my build of the Little Scream Machine:
> 
> ...


Very nice here is mine


----------



## fig (May 8, 2021)

50p should work fine.


----------



## music6000 (May 8, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> Very nice here is mine


47pf would work fine, there is + or - 10% percent on most capacitors.
Your in for a shock if you start measuring your Potentiometer's also!
I will sort the Good from the Bad depending on the Circuit but for the most part, they are close enough.
Get into the practice of testing* everything* prior to fitting & save yourself  some dissapointment at the end of the Build!
I actually test Resistors & Diodes after I bend the legs in case they crack prior to fitment.

Cheers music6000


----------



## bzdunowski (May 8, 2021)

The is all I think I am going to go with 56pf MLCC which is 10% tolerance 









						56pF 50V Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor
					

AEC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## spi (May 8, 2021)

Just curious, why not use ceramic?  I use them for all the pf caps.


----------



## fig (May 8, 2021)

This one is silver mica, so the package is larger, but it would work well.
https://www.pedalhackerelectronics.com/51pf-300v-5-Silver-Mica-Capacitors-Sangamo-p/51pfsm.htm


----------



## Leftovernoise (May 9, 2021)

music6000 said:


> 47pf would work fine, there is + or - 10% percent on most capacitors.
> Your in for a shock if you start measuring your Potentiometer's also!
> I will sort the Good from the Bad depending on the Circuit but for the most part, they are close enough.
> Get into the practice of testing* everything* prior to fitting & save yourself  some dissapointment at the end of the Build!
> ...


I'm only a handful of pedals down the rabbit hole, if you don't mind me asking, how do you go about testing everything? Do you have a volt meter that also measures capacitance? Or is it best to use one of those little component testers I've seen around?


----------



## music6000 (May 9, 2021)

I use a Digital Multi Meter for Resistors & Capacitors & general DMM tasks.
Peak DCA55 for Transistors, Diodes. Leds., A must have Tool!
Doesn't matter which Colour lead you connect, it tells you what you are connected to on the screen!
Auto turn off!


----------



## bzdunowski (May 9, 2021)

spi said:


> Just curious, why not use ceramic?  I use them for all the pf caps.


ceramic capacitors dont allow certain signals to pass through. This is why you see ceramic in cheaper and vintage pedals and mostly polyester film box in in newer boutique. Also the polyester film box capacitors have a tighter tolerance

Same goes for carbon and metal film resistors. Metal film resistors will be a tighter tolerance and less noise


----------



## Big Monk (May 9, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> The is all I think I am going to go with 56pf MLCC which is 10% tolerance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tayda sells a 51 pf in that same series.


----------



## music6000 (May 9, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Tayda sells a 51 pf in that same series.


Not there with my search, post the link!


----------



## bzdunowski (May 9, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Tayda sells a 51 pf in that same series.


Post the like. I can’t find it like the other person mentioned below


----------



## Big Monk (May 9, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> Post the like. I can’t find it like the other person mentioned below


I’m looking for it now. I have 10 51 pf in my container in that series. I don’t see it after searching but my whole breadboard component stash came from a single order at Tayda so I’m going to sign in and see if it’s just not being offered anymore. 

It doesn’t matter anyway. 47 pf will work fine and frankly, it might actually measure close to 51 pf anyway as mentioned above with the tolerance.


----------



## spi (May 9, 2021)

bzdunowski said:


> ceramic capacitors dont allow certain signals to pass through


I don't know what kind of signals those might be, but they work with electric signals, and that's good enough for rock and roll.

Personally I think you're overthinking it (it's just an overdrive pedal, not a satellite control module), but I won't discourage you from pursuing the components you think will work best.


----------



## Dali (May 9, 2021)

This is what I used https://www.taydaelectronics.com/10-x-50pf-50v-ceramic-disc-capacitor-pkg-of-10.html


----------



## Feral Feline (May 9, 2021)

There is another option that hasn't been mentioned yet...






						Variable  Trimmer Capacitors - Capacitors
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




I've got a few of these little trimmer-caps in values up to 60p. I got mine from the local shop, which doesn't have the larger values (70p, 120p) that Tayda has (which is where I get most of my bulk-order items). I'll be ordering a few 70p and 120p from Tayda in the next round. 
Use the 50p trip-cap dialled all the way up, or 60p trim-cap dialled back to 51p.

I paralleled a 60p trim cap with the stock 30p slew-rate cap in my Filigree Siberian Hamster build  (*It's a RAT, Manuel).



I've also got some 51p MLCC kicking around, but may have gotten those at the local shop or at Tayda, can't remember which.

Newark has them in stock, but I've never ordered from Newark and don't know what that company is like to deal with.


			https://www.newark.com/multicomp/mc0805n510j500a2-54mm/ceramic-capacitor-51pf-50v-c0g/dp/46P6591
		


Not really worth the shipping cost unless you bulk up on some other items, too.

If not the Trim-cap mentioned above, the Tayda 50p Ceramic Disc cap is closest to the 51p value desired. Since it's in the audio path, a Silver Micah, as already mentioned by Fig, would be a good way to go.


Other ways to go about it is running a couple of caps already on hand to get closer to the target value, either in parallel or series:

Series 220p + 60p = 51.9p
Series 820p + 56p = 52.4p

Calc'd here: http://www.1728.org/resistrs.htm


----------

